# Deposit made, we are getting a puppy !!!



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

I am so excited !!!!
Does it show ? lol
The deposit has been made and we will be getting our pup at the end of September !!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Great! Details, please!


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Great! Details, please!


We chose to buy our pup from Carissima kennels in Ontario,

The sire is :VA 1 Bobo Von Arlettca
canadian-sieger-bobo

and the dam is V1 Diva vom Werderschen
German Shepherd Females | Puppie German Shepherds | Puppies For Sale German Shepherd

The deposit we put down is for a female.

Just wanted to add that are amazing to deal with, very good service


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great choice!

I know several Carissima dogs and have seen several worked as well... both beautiful and great working dogs!

If I was in the market for a showline, this would definitely be someone on my list!

Congrats on the new puppy!

Do you have any working/sport plans for this pup?


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Great choice!
> 
> I know several Carissima dogs and have seen several worked as well... both beautiful and great working dogs!
> 
> ...


Thanks,
At this point, no, we don't have plans to do sports with the dog, just going to be the family companion.:wub:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations  That's awesome


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Diva has produced some VERY nice males. VA2 Xenox vom Frankengold and Hannibul dei Precision. 
Cool female.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats! Carissima kennels has a wonderful reputation in the sport and show community here in Ontario!


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

Yay! Congrats! Can't wait till its right for us to put a deposit on a pup.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats!!
The pups from that litter should be great! 

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations on your new pup!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations! :congratulations:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What an exciting time!

Congrats and I look forward to photo's!


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks !

I seriously don't know how I am going to make it until the end of September though lol

We already went out and bought everything she will need except for her Ex-pen.

Now all we can do is wait... hopefully the days will go by faster once she's born !!!!


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats!! 

Just got our puppy from Carissima. Rob and Michelle are very nice people and wonderful to deal with. 

Our puppy is from

Bobo von Arlettca SchH3, KKl1 - VA2 NASS, V29 BSZS and VA1 Canadian Seiger

and

Pippi von Frankengold V SG24(BSZS 2009) SCHH3 Kkl 1


I know the excitment and the feeling of waiting for time to pass. Is this going to be your first dog/ German Shepherd? 

How did you find Carissima? 

Take care and if the time will pass the way that it already has this year, your puppy will come home sooner than expected...


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

shadowdsouza said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Just got our puppy from Carissima. Rob and Michelle are very nice people and wonderful to deal with.
> 
> ...


We actually found Carissima through the internet but did get references on the forum as well

It's so nice to hear more positive comments on this breeder !

Yes, this will be our first pure GSD .. growing up our family had a few shePherd mixes and when me and DH first moved in years ago, we had a GSD mix but never a pure shepherd.

We are so very excited...me and the kids actually have a countdown calender till the day she is born lol:wub:

Do you live close to casissima or did you travel ?


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

Do you live close to casissima or did you travel ?[/QUOTE]

We live less than an hour away from them. The founder that is Michelle's father Leo was very well respected within the GSD community. 

It was a good choice


----------

